# Newbie here: Not-So Thailand Famous



## Strange (Jul 25, 2019)

So one of my buddies sent me a link that a poster "Jingthing" has jumped the shark and is posting over here. 

Im also an American living in Thailand and the main forum over there is an overly censored hellhole of Anti-American Liberalism of which "Jingthing" is a furiously protected member. 

Ive been looking for another place to post and this seems like a good, semi-busy place. 

Im making this thread as an introduction and to say how I got here and that I know the above mentioned poster so its all out in the open.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## Strange (Jul 25, 2019)

EDIT:

I need 15 posts I guess for links and Images?


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Jul 25, 2019)

Strange said:


> So one of my buddies sent me a link that a poster "Jingthing" has jumped the shark and is posting over here.
> 
> Im also an American living in Thailand and the main forum over there is an overly censored hellhole of Anti-American Liberalism of which "Jingthing" is a furiously protected member.
> 
> ...


*USMB is better than chat rooms *


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 25, 2019)

Strange said:


> EDIT:
> 
> I need 15 posts I guess for links and Images?



POTUS gave up dancing several years ago anyway...


----------



## Rambunctious (Jul 25, 2019)

Strange said:


> So one of my buddies sent me a link that a poster "Jingthing" has jumped the shark and is posting over here.
> 
> Im also an American living in Thailand and the main forum over there is an overly censored hellhole of Anti-American Liberalism of which "Jingthing" is a furiously protected member.
> 
> ...



Run and don't look back...save yourself and stay as far away from here as you can get....


----------



## beautress (Jul 25, 2019)

Strange said:


> EDIT:
> 
> I need 15 posts I guess for links and Images?


You'll be there in no time, Strange. In the meantime, welcome to USMB! Hope you enjoy the boards. Be sure your shots are up to date, because you never know when you'll be on the receiving end of a good old fashioned ankle bite.


----------



## Strange (Jul 25, 2019)

All shots up to date & no reason to run. 

Just hope the fools & crybabies can take the heat without crying to mods & admins


----------



## beautress (Jul 25, 2019)

Strange said:


> All shots up to date & no reason to run.
> 
> Just hope the fools & crybabies can take the heat without crying to mods & admins


It won't work if you've read the rules and guidelines, but something tells me you may already have done that little task. 
USMB Rules and Guidelines


----------



## Intolerant (Jul 25, 2019)

Strange said:


> So one of my buddies sent me a link that a poster "Jingthing" has jumped the shark and is posting over here.
> 
> Im also an American living in Thailand and the main forum over there is an overly censored hellhole of Anti-American Liberalism of which "Jingthing" is a furiously protected member.
> 
> ...


You got any good drugs man.


----------



## Strange (Jul 25, 2019)

Intolerant said:


> Strange said:
> 
> 
> > So one of my buddies sent me a link that a poster "Jingthing" has jumped the shark and is posting over here.
> ...



Naw that shit over here will get you big time locked up and the key thrown right away. 

The states might as well be a wrist-slap sanctuary compared to what happens over here if you get busted.


----------



## miketx (Jul 25, 2019)

Strange said:


> EDIT:
> 
> I need 15 posts I guess for links and Images?


Welcome and no, just make a 15 dollar donation to the mods and you can even edit other people's posts. But not mine.


----------



## beautress (Jul 25, 2019)

Strange said:


> Intolerant said:
> 
> 
> > Strange said:
> ...


Strange said: Naw that shit over here will get you big time locked up and the key thrown right away. The states might as well be a wrist-slap sanctuary compared to what happens over here if you get busted.​Wow, that reminds me of an incident where a kid visiting Singapore got caned for some kind of youthful mischief.
And it's not that far from Thailand:


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 25, 2019)

Intolerant said:


> Strange said:
> 
> 
> > So one of my buddies sent me a link that a poster "Jingthing" has jumped the shark and is posting over here.
> ...



   Jesus Christ!!!!!
I know damn good and well we've discussed this!!!!!


----------



## boedicca (Jul 25, 2019)

Welcome to USMB.

And I'm so sorry.  Seriously.


----------



## Intolerant (Jul 25, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Intolerant said:
> 
> 
> > Strange said:
> ...


*Déjà vu*


----------



## boedicca (Jul 25, 2019)

Intolerant said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Intolerant said:
> ...




Scuze moi, but the proper phrase includes:  All Over Again.


----------



## Intolerant (Jul 25, 2019)

The tequila said to type that my bad.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 25, 2019)

Havent seen the Thing sine their intro


----------



## Strange (Jul 25, 2019)

Manonthestreet said:


> Havent seen the Thing sine their intro



And I doubt you will again, especially if dingaling knows that someone from his home forum, where hes coddled and protected, is here and posting and knows all about his drama-queen hyper-lib self. 

His intro was so accurate I wasn't even sure it was really him. He definitely is famous in the Thailand forum world but not for any other reason than being a point of absurdity & hysterics.


----------



## Strange (Jul 25, 2019)

beautress said:


> Wow, that reminds me of an incident where a kid visiting Singapore got caned for some kind of youthful mischief.
> And it's not that far from Thailand:



Which is weird that Singapore is where that statement brought you because objectively Singapore is a first world asian country thats expensive as fuk, on par with London or NY. Only downfall is some weird, draconian laws. 

But in all honesty Id rather be caned in Singapore for breaking laws than spend a decade or more in Thai Prisons. 

If someone wants to partake in the devils lettuce then Cambodia is where they want to go. Still illegal but completely overlooked.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jul 25, 2019)

Strange said:


> So one of my buddies sent me a link that a poster "Jingthing" has jumped the shark and is posting over here.
> 
> Im also an American living in Thailand and the main forum over there is an overly censored hellhole of Anti-American Liberalism of which "Jingthing" is a furiously protected member.
> 
> ...



Spent a week in Bangkok in the early 70s.

had a lot of fun.

welcome aboard


----------



## Strange (Jul 25, 2019)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Spent a week in Bangkok in the early 70s.
> 
> had a lot of fun.



Wish I could have been here in the early 70's. 

Hell, the early 2000's were completely different than they are now. Cant imagine what it was like in the 70's


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jul 25, 2019)

Strange said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Spent a week in Bangkok in the early 70s.
> ...



I was still drinking in those days, so it's hard to remember.

But I know I had fun.


----------



## hjmick (Jul 25, 2019)

Do you play chess?



_(Respect to anyone who got that reference)_


----------



## Strange (Jul 25, 2019)

hjmick said:


> Do you play chess?



Edit:

No, I don't play chess.

Double edit ~ Apologies for any offense - I was just cracking a cheap-shot joke... I meant nothing by it.


----------



## OldLady (Jul 26, 2019)

Alright, then, Strange, welcome.  Trouble makers and posters who stalk others across the boards of the world are always welcome.

Have a snack.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 26, 2019)

Talking about jingshit was way more interesting.


----------



## 007 (Jul 26, 2019)

I have family in Bangkok. They own one of the largest, upscale restaurants in town, and have relatives in the royal family.

I've had a standing invitation to visit Thailand for decades but have never gone, and probably never will. Nothing about the country interests me.

They're coming here again this year though. They're visiting Canada, then NYC, then over here to Wisconsin again. They're traveling maniacs. I guess that's what you do when you're a Thai millionaire, get the hell otta Thailand as often as possible.

In any case, welcome to the board, but watch your back. The little leftists here are real cry babies and will report you, and you will see posts disappear.


----------



## Strange (Jul 26, 2019)

OldLady said:


> Trouble makers and posters who stalk others across the boards of the world are always welcome.



Thank you 

And those things are NASTY by the way. 



Indeependent said:


> Talking about jingshit was way more interesting.



You have no idea.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 26, 2019)

Strange said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Trouble makers and posters who stalk others across the boards of the world are always welcome.
> ...


She seems to be a great admirer of Venezuela.


----------



## Strange (Jul 26, 2019)

007 said:


> I have family in Bangkok. They own one of the largest, upscale restaurants in town, and have relatives in the royal family.
> 
> I've had a standing invitation to visit Thailand for decades but have never gone, and probably never will. Nothing about the country interests me.
> 
> They're coming here again this year though. They're visiting Canada, then NYC, then over here to Wisconsin again. They're traveling maniacs. I guess that's what you do when you're a Thai millionaire, get the hell otta Thailand as often as possible.



When I first came here it was for the partying & wimminz & I furiously hated the long-ass tips back to the states multiple times a year, so I rented a condo here as it was closer to my place of work, regionally. Now after over a decade Im gearing up to come home. Thailand is... weird. Its quite fun on a superficial level at first but after getting into it you realize its.... Weird. 

If your family is as you say, then it would be worth a trip. If you want to go and party, it could be worth a trip. 



007 said:


> In any case, welcome to the board, but watch your back. The little leftists here are real cry babies and will report you, and you will see posts disappear.



That was the issue at the other forum, but they took it to an EXTREME level. Just imagine having those same lefties moderate and administer an entire forum, who openly despise anyone on the right or with a differing view. Its ridiculous.


----------



## Strange (Jul 26, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> Strange said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



HE is trying to find a place that will allow him to live a certain lifestyle on a limited retirement budget.


----------



## 007 (Jul 26, 2019)

Strange said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > I have family in Bangkok. They own one of the largest, upscale restaurants in town, and have relatives in the royal family.
> ...


Yeah I know all about the epic sex trade in Bangkok. Wouldn't want to CATCH something. Can't stand their food either, and I've heard about the muslim problem in Thailand too. It's just not a place I need to visit, and I don't think there's any better place on the planet to party than right here in America. I used to live in Las Vegas, also Reno, spent 8 years on NV. Now THAT is where you want to go to party.


----------



## Strange (Jul 26, 2019)

007 said:


> Yeah I know all about the epic sex trade in Bangkok. Wouldn't want to CATCH something. Can't stand their food either, and I've heard about the muslim problem in Thailand too. It's just not a place I need to visit, and I don't think there's any better place on the planet to party than right here in America. I used to live in Las Vegas, also Reno, spent 8 years on NV. Now THAT is where you want to go to party.



True & agreed, but Im not talking about the sex trade when I reference wimminz. 99.9% of the females are not hookers and quite fun


----------



## OldLady (Jul 26, 2019)

Strange said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Trouble makers and posters who stalk others across the boards of the world are always welcome.
> ...


_And those things are NASTY by the way. _
Sounds it.  How about these?


----------

